# stealth cam problems



## Tommy12 (Jul 31, 2005)

Has anyone ever had a problems with getting pictures on your trailcam? Mine said that there were 74 motions detected,and all my feed was gone. I know there was deer in there,but when I took my film to get devolped there was no pictures. The negatives were just blank.


----------



## Augie (Jul 31, 2005)

Some here have had okay luck with the 35mm Stealth Cam, but I didn't.
I exchanged 3 of them at wal mart and when I took the 3rd one back, I got my money back.
The Moultrie 35mm has simular problems.
The new Moultrie digital has had more good reviews than returns as far as I can tell. The 1.3 mp seems to be fair for the (approx) $125.00 price.
I have had great results with my Leaf River 35mm, but if you use it a lot like I do, you can spend a lot on film and developing.


----------



## irwoodsman (Jul 31, 2005)

YEA MY STEALTH JUST EATS UP FILM FOR NO REASON! about 1 out of every 3 rolls turns out ok.


----------



## Hawire (Jul 31, 2005)

> The negatives were just blank



Sounds like your film was not advancing. There is a little *** on the film advance spool that pulls out the film from the canister. If you don't have it on ther right the film will not advance,and you'll think you've got pictures.But in reality the film never moved.


----------



## Tommy12 (Jul 31, 2005)

Yeah, I think that is what has happened,because when I rewind the film,it don't sound like it is rewinding very far.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 31, 2005)

When you put your film in and close the door listen carefully and you can hear the motor strain when it loads properly,if it sounds like its freewheeling it aint loaded right.Open it up and recheck,at worst if it was right you just mess up 1-2 frames.My 35mms still show 0 when there not loaded right.
Killdee


----------



## BowArrow (Aug 1, 2005)

Out of six rolls of film thru my Stealth, only two had pictures.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 1, 2005)

I have 3 of the Wal-Mart Stealth cams and have had nothing but good luck with them... Maby it's a 1 out of 3 thing and I got the 3 and you got the 1


----------



## LMCGATOR (Aug 2, 2005)

*A Better Camera*

Dude,

Get A Cuddeback Digital.  Trust Me.  I've Been Through The Moultries And The Stealth Cams.  Trust Me.

Lmcgator


----------



## miner (Aug 5, 2005)

I have  the stealth cams also have a digital moultrie.Digital is with out a doubt better,but you can get good pics with stealth cams.The one i have are over sensitive.you can help them out by using a little elec tape around the sensor, will help animals to be in the picture.I found this out by calling the manufacturer after having a bunch of pics of nothing!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 5, 2005)

Got 7 more pics to go before I can post up some reviews on the stealth cam.


----------



## flacarnivore (Aug 5, 2005)

Save your money on film .Get a cuddeback. I have 3 and only spend 10$ about every 6to8 weeks on batteryes, thay work great.


----------



## davel (Aug 6, 2005)

So far I have two rolls from my Stealth Cam and had pretty good luck.  Only a couple pictures didn't come out.  I had one problem with a "bonus" roll of film I got.  I got an extra roll of Ultra Color 36 exposure Kodak film with the box of film I bought at WalMart.  The film locked up after 21 pictures - couldn't get it to rewind or go forward - lost every picture on the roll.  Needless to say I won't try 36 exposures again - could have just been a bad roll.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 7, 2005)

I can not complain.  Worked pretty good for the first time.  Did you get it figured out?  I had to play with mine a little, but I think the bugs are worked out.


----------



## SCPO (Aug 7, 2005)

Bought Old 35 Mm From Bps Sale Last Thanksgiven Holiday. Finally Tried It Out. First Roll Hit Rewind And It Didn't Sound Like It Rewind Very Much. Second Roll It Showed 99 And 0 On Front So I Opened Camera And Film Hadn't Advanced At All. 2 Rolls Wasted. Going To Try 1 More And Pull More Film Out Before Shutting Door. Then Trash Can Here It Comes


----------



## davel (Aug 7, 2005)

You need to make sure that when you load the film, it is on the little teeth that pull the film and advance it.  I always load it, shut the door and listen for it to advance, then open the door and make sure it has grabbed the film in the notches.  Just a tip I found that helps me when loading the film.  There is nothing more aggravating to have the camera show a whole bunch of events and no pictures to show for it!


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 7, 2005)

AND... Don't pull out a bunch of film thinking this will help it grab.. That seems to just make it bow up and lose contact with the teeth.. Use as little film as possible and it will lay flatter.. I push the film back in to the caister and pull out just enough to lay on the teeth,, and like davel said, I listen,, open,, look,, and close.. SO what if you lose the first pic or two,, beats losing the whole roll.


----------



## davel (Aug 7, 2005)

Good point!  And you are exactly right - who cares if you lose a picture or two.


----------



## doe shooter (Aug 7, 2005)

One problem i ran into was the heat this summer. I experienced some film problems and I think it was due to heat. With temps hitting close to 100 and the sun shining on the camera body, i am sure i was baking the film. The past two weeks, i moved the camera into the deep shade, making sure the direct sun will not hit the camera.


----------



## SCPO (Aug 10, 2005)

I Have The Mc2-gv Model. Cheap Model. Wasted 2 Rolls Of Film Before Fiigured Out You Have To Have Film Laying Flat On Wheel At Top. If It Is Bowed It Won't Advance Film. Finally Got 1 Roll To Take And Rewind. Got Pictures Being Developed.


----------



## hambone44 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have had real good luck with the 90 ft flash stealthcam with c batteries...taken some real nice pics. It tends to roll the film on the spool every time the first time. You absolutely have to make sure on the small regular stealthcam that the film loads..it should read 0 when it starts. I have had better luck with the cheap 97 cent Polaroid 35 mm film rolling on than Kodak or Fuji brands, and the pics are just as nice.


----------



## SCPO (Aug 15, 2005)

After Learning How To Load Film Right I've Gotten Some Good Pictures With My Stealth. It Is Cheap Model But My Last Roll I Used 24 Exposure And Got 24 Back. Had Couple Pictures Of Squirrels At My Corn Feeder. Didn't Know They Would Trigger It.


----------



## garider01 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Stealth Cam Low Batt light flasing on*

I have a mc2gv 35 mm Stealth Camera can anyone tell me if there is another battery that i need to replace in order to get this low battery light to turn off
I installed 8 brand new akaline batteries but it dosent seem to help i looked at every place i could get into to see if the camera itself has another one but cant find it if it does looked for an owner manual online but cant seem to get any info thanks for any help


----------



## burkecoboy (Dec 11, 2005)

*Off the Stealth Cam Website. Hope this helps.*

Technical support by e-mail  
info@stealthcam.net
Please allow 1 business day for response. 



Technical support by regular mail  
Stealth Cam, LLC
P.O. Box 211662
Bedford, TX 76095



Customer service contact and hours  
Toll free technical support by phone:
1-888-304-6125
Call center hours:
Monday - Friday 8:00 am - 8:00 pm Central Time
Saturday 9:00 am - 5:00 pm Central Time


----------



## garider01 (Dec 11, 2005)

Thank you for the help hope that they will answer the email


----------

